# http:GET mittels Socket liefert selsame Zeichenfolgen.



## Ilja (12. Nov 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eine Classe, die ein GET-Request zu einem Web-Server sendet und dann die Antwort in eine Datei speichert.
Selsamerweise treten regelmäßig nach je 12.288 empfangenen bytes selsame Zeichenfolgen auf - z.b. 1f72, 1f82 oder 1fa1 ... (scheinbar aufsteigend) - gefolgt von "\n\n", was NICHT zum Quelltext gehört!

Weiß jemand, was das sein soll?

Gruß
Ilja

//EDIT: habe das gleiche auch, wenn ich mit php die anfrage mache!


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2005)

wie liest du (Java? InputStrem?...)

was kommt (HTML? Binär? ...)


----------



## Ilja (12. Nov 2005)

in java:
this.in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(socket.getInputStream()));
....
while((line = this.in.readLine()) != null)....

in php:
...while(!feof($socket)) {
$buffer = fgets($con_id,2048);
....

es kommt HTML und auch alles richtig - nur wie gesagt alle 12.288 bytes ist da dieser Käse als neue Zeile zwischen (in beiden Sprachen!)


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Nov 2005)

schau mal die Datei im Browser an

character Encoding


----------



## Ilja (12. Nov 2005)

im browser sind die an dieser stelle einfach nicht da!

es sind 4-stellige hexadezimal-zahlen gefolgt von \n

hab jetzt irgendwo was gelesen, dass manche proxys und router irgendwas mit der zahl 12.288 als paket-größe zu tun haben

//EDIT:
habs jetzt einfach damit gelöst:

```
if(line.length() == 4 && line.matches("^[0123456789abcdef]{4}")) { skip=true; }
```

würde trotzdem gerne wissen, was das ist - wenn jemand weiß ^^


----------

